# Talk to me about pitocin induction!



## *GreenMama* (Jan 5, 2006)

x-posted in my ddc...

Can anyone here who's been through a pit induction school me a little? I just read the amniotomy vs. pit thread, but didn't want to hijack it with pit only questions so... how bad is it compared to natural labor? Did you need the drip the entire labor, or was there a point that you were able to have them stop it? Were you heavily monitored? Able to move around? Anyone have pit and not have pain meds? Is it doable?

Just getting nervous with the induction talk over here. Still hoping that I'll just go into labor like last time, but also wanting to be armed with knowledge for next weeks sono and mw appt.

Also, what about pit vs. castor oil?


----------



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

I think it'lll depend on your caregiver a lot.

But my experience was that yes, once the pit starts you need continuous EFM. Yes, you're able to move around if you have telemetry monitoring, but you've got drip, IV stand and monitor belt, so you're not really totally free - you can go in the bath, etc. They did adjust it up and down, and at one point they suggested turning it off and sending me home to sleep (couldn't - my waters were broken). Just tonight someone told me they did that - turned the pit off and came back a week later.

As for comparing it to normal pain, I can't, and I did get drugs with the pit.


----------



## SquibsNCrackers (Oct 21, 2005)

I'm hoping you want a straight answer. Disclaimer, this is just _my_ experience ... I was induced with no pain meds and felt like someone pushed me in front of a train and shoved me down the track at warp speed to the end. It was nothing like natural labor; it was worse. Contractions were more intense, felt "jacked up," and unnatural somehow. I felt panicked, nauseous and like I was getting dragged along for the ride. Um, that's about it. Sorry it's not more rosy. Maybe there are some other mamas out there who had a better experience with it.









ETA: Maybe if your caregiver is working with you to turn it up/down, off/on, etc. it might not HAVE to be like I described it.

Btw, I never tried castor oil, but would pretty much try ANYTHING natural before a pit induction.


----------



## mija y mijo (Dec 6, 2006)

I'll be honest with you.









My first birth was induced using pitocin due to low amniotic fluid. It was hell! I had no idea what to expect, which I strongly believe led to the craziness of it. Labor came on hard and fast. I had constant cramping, monitoring that didn't work, and felt like I had no control over my body. I also spent a lot of the labor in bed.







: One positive, it was amazingly fast start to finish!

Knowing what I know now, and having had a very different birth with DS, I don't think a pitocin induced labor would be quite as intolerable. However, I pray that I never have to test this theory.

I hope I didn't scare you! I'm just being honest because I wish I would have known what to expect when I was facing my induction. My advice would be to expect it to come on fast and hard and MOVE, MOVE, MOVE! And the birthing ball in your friend.


----------



## ebony_vbac (Jul 14, 2006)

i wasnt induced, i was augmented. i labored 17 hours before i went to the hospital was at the hosptial 4 hours before i had the pit, 2 hours with the pit before i was forced to take the epidural. i was 6cm the whole time the ctx with pit at 6cm were worse than my ctx this time at 7 with no pit. i probably could have done it without an epidural but since they coerced me i'll never know. i dont know if hospitals require cfm for pit but if they do, and dont have telemetry units then youre stuck in bed.

i dont know why youre considering induction but just know that your chances of having a cs go up by about 50% when you induce. my friend had an induction cuz her doc was going out of town she was on pit 37 hours and ended up having an abruption, her baby was dead for like 5 min, had an emergency cs and he was revived and flown to another hospital. he's a healty 5 year old boy now, with autism, and anyway that's why i dont believe in inductions unless medically necessay. and if theres really a need to get the baby out asap wouldnt you just do the cs in teh first place?


----------



## grumpybear (Oct 5, 2006)

Hi,
I had a Pit induction and I really cannot compare it to non-induced labor because I've never had one!








But the other questions, I can probably share my experience:

*Turning it up or down* - mine was constantly being turned up (every 15 minutes) because I think the hospital felt that I NEEDED to give birth soon because my waters had already broken 28hrs past.

*EFM-* I had one attached to me the whole time. Even for my shower. They had one that was waterproof and wireless so I was able to make use of that.

*IV* - had one for antibiotics because I was GBS+ and chose to have abx. It was taken off when I needed to move around and I was on a break from the abx.
*
Moving around* - yes, I was able to do that. Honestly though, because of the pain, all I wanted to do was curl up and stay still. But I tried to move and walk as much as I could to help with the labor.

*Castor oil* - prior to being induced at the hospital, I had about 3 servings of castor oil at the midwifery. It didn't seem to do anything as I was nowhere near dilated after 28 hours. I was 90% effaced though so maybe it did. But we did the whole shebang of castor oil, homeopathics, teas, walking, nipple stim. I like that castor oil cleaned me up though.

*No pain meds* - I think it's doable. I did it. It's very hard but do-able. Not to say that I did not go insane and ask for epis, pain meds and even a c-section! At some point I asked my husband and believed in my heart that we could go home and not have the baby at all.







But I think this is where the support system really comes through. I have to give it to my husband because he kept it together. He did not force nor discourage me from having an epidural. He was JUST THERE bearing with my insanity- which is what I needed at that point. And of course our doula and midwife who was with me at the transfer are just Godsends. At the point where I felt that I could not take it anymore, I really insisted on an epidural and as the nurse walked away to arrange it, I decided that I would go on maybe for another hour. Sure enough, I gave birth towards the end of that hour. I guess it is true what they say about when you feel you can't take it anymore, birth is imminent.


----------



## *GreenMama* (Jan 5, 2006)

bumping to the top to hopefully hear more experiences on pit induction!


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

My experience: worst experience of my life, and I've had a pretty rough life







My two subsequent water homebirths (both with babies two pounds heavy) were LIGHT YEARS more managable and not even in the same universe as my Pitocin "augmentation." IME, Pitocin caused horribly intense and extremely painful, unrelenting contractions. I begged to die. I couldn't handle the pain. Nothing at all like normal, natural contractions. I wouldn't wish a Pitocin experience like mine on anyone. Sadly, in my research since, I find that my experience is absolutely not uncommon







Sorry to be a downer, but I'd hate for someone to have a similar experience and not have been warned, y/k?


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Another bad pit experience. Horrible, abnormal contractions compared to my two natural labors. Unfortunately, it is well-known that pit causes fetal distress. I had a c/s because of fetal distress. Pitocin significantly increases the risk of c/s and jaundice in the baby. The affect on labor is important, but it is also important to have all the information.

http://www.motherfriendly.org/Downlo...fact-sheet.pdf

http://www.kingpharm.com/uploads/pdf...Pitocin_PI.pdf


----------



## Lilipop (Nov 6, 2007)

My first 3 labors/deliveries we all med free, totally natural (although in the hospital). I had a few stitches with my first, but none with the others and recovery was fast. My labors were very short (3.5hr, 2.5hr and 2hr)

With my 4th at 42+ wks I was induced with pit. When I went in I was not even a fingertip dilated and about 60% effaced. The OB managed to break my water when I was 1cm. After that the contractions came FAST and furious, totally on top of each other. Very erratic and intense. At 4cm I asked for the epi, but by the time it was put in I was done and ready to push. I ended up with many stitches (outside, muscle and deep muscle tissue), babe's heart rate was dipping, it was very stressful all ways around. My waters were broke at 9am, I had the baby at 1.43pm.... VERY long labor for me!


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

Fetal distress here, too. Internal monitor, external monitor, flat on my back, not allowed to move (you don't want the baby to die, right??














O2 mask, baby passed meconium, meconium aspiration, deep suctioning, oral aversion, breastfeeding horrors, dehydrated, $25,000+ NICU stay for several days, fed formula against my consent when my milk was available, etc., IV in his little head.....etc. etc. etc.

So, when I say Pitocin isn't a happy drug for me, I mean it.


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

My labor was augmented with Pitocin. They wanted the baby out within 12 hours of my water breaking.







: We agreed to 24 hours... Anyway... I labored naturally for a about 18 hours. It was painful, but tolerable. Its pretty much what I expected. It was like SEVERE menstrual cramps. It hurt, but like I said, doable. I did not wish to die.

Then the pitocin started, and they cranked it up every 15 minutes. I BEGGED TO DIE. At that point, I didn't care if both my and my dd died.







: It was that bad. I was able to move around and get into the bath, I had tele monitoring. But within 45 minutes of it being started I could not handle the pain anymore and retreated to bed for the remainder of my labor. I could not move even to get up and go to the bathroom. It was THAT bad. I can't even describe the pain. They weren't big on vaginal exams since my water was broken. I caved and asked for pain meds and an epi. I got the Stadol, and it did nothing for the pain. NOTHING. It just made me hallucinate. It did relax me some though. Within 15 minutes of that, I got the EPI. The epi was like a little slice of heaven. It did not take all the pain sensation away, though. But it was much more tolerable and I was able to relax. Obviously, at that point, I was no longer allowed out of bed. I then began having terrible decels, the nurse then decides to check me to see how long I have to go/see if I need a c-section. I was fully dialated. I was able to push my dd out within 15 minutes, even with the epi, thankfully.

I hate to be such a downer on Pitocin, but I am not giving in this time just because of the clock ticking. I really didn't mind the IV or monitor since I could still move around/shower/bathe. It was the pain of the contractions that I don't want to go through again. It was really THAT bad. I wish I could describe it. It was almost like imagining all of your internal organs being put through an old fashion wringer washer with each contraction. I think I would ask for a c-section before having Pitocin again.


----------



## katsam (Mar 3, 2005)

I was faced with a possible pit induction, but was able to avoid it by breaking my water and using an electric breast pump. Labor was totally manageable. This may not work for everyone, and breaking the water has it's own risks, but I was so happy for the alternative.


----------



## cyclone (Apr 22, 2006)

I was induced with pitocin. I chose to be induced at just over 40 weeks. I knew DS was going to be a large baby so I was afraid that if I went too long I wouldn't be able to push him out and end up having a c-section. I guess I just didn't have any trust in my body. When I went in, I was 5 cm dilated. I had been dilated like that for about a week with no signs of labor. The nurse turned the pitocin on to the lowest setting. She said that usually they bump it up a bit every 15 min but with me she could probably just keep it on the lowest setting. I did have to be monitored but I was still able to move around (not very easily though). I tried walking down the hall and that's when things got bad. The contractions came on very fast and very hard. I couldn't handle it. I slowly made it back to the room and begged for the epidural. It took over an hour to get the epidural and by then I was fully dilated. The epidural didn't take away all of the pain but it made it bearable and I was able to rest for 1-1.5 hours before pushing. It ended up taking 2.5 hours to push him out. During the pushing, DS would have decelerations in his heartbeat so I was given oxygen and turned on my side. Every time I was turned to my side, I puked. It definitely wasn't the labor and delivery I was hoping for, but in the end I got a wonderful and healthy DS. Hopefully, next time around I won't get too worried about the size of my baby and be able to go into labor naturally.


----------



## sunnymw (Feb 28, 2007)

I was augmented with pit because of water breaking. It started out okay, but after the rest of my water was broken (small pocket), it was hell. There was no gradual flow of contraction, it was more like every 4 minutes, 10 men would come and violently beat me with baseball bats for a minute, and then stop suddenly.

I survived it for 9 1/2 hours though w/o pain medication.


----------



## grumpybear (Oct 5, 2006)

A few things I forgot to mention...

(1) I heard from friends who labored naturally how it comes in waves - the ctx and pain. IME with Pitocin, it didn't come in waves, the pain was there CONSTANTLY. So much so that I did not know when I was having a contraction because it seemed like I was in a state of contraction forever, KWIM? Doubled-over-kill-me-now type of pain like PPs mentioned.

(2) By the time I gave birth, I was soooooooooooooo exhausted that when I was being given my baby to nurse and cuddle, I seriously was thisclose to passing out and falling asleep. At some point, I asked them to stop and please just allow me to sleep. Not exactly the most touching birth scenario.

(3) I only had about 6 hours of Pitocin after which I pushed for 25minutes. I understand that it was a relatively short induction and am very thankful. I seriously don't know if I could've taken any more without caving to pain meds.


----------



## SublimeBirthGirl (Sep 9, 2005)

I think like Dr. Odent on this. I believe Pitocin is causing irreparable harm to all of humanity, and that we will someday be very sorry for our all our meddling. You do not have to have an ultrasound, and you do not have to induce.

http://www.motherfriendly.org/resources/
Scroll down to induction fact sheet


----------



## tinyshoes (Mar 6, 2002)

I had an elective induction at 39 weeks w/ my dd. The pit contractions were very intense and painful, and I had an epidural as planned.

The epidural, however, didn't take the first time around. Luckily, my RN took pity on me and turned off the Pit. I got another epidural, and the pit was "cranked back up" as my OB would say. I was hooked up to the fetal monitor and contraction monitor the entire time, and in preparation for my epidural, a bag of IV fluids was dripped in along w/ my pitocin. 1 time I went to the toilet with my IV pole of pitocin--it was very difficult to move those 8 feet out of bed and to the toilet. I was stunned to be so tethered, so immobile; I had no idea it would be like that.

I also had a blood pressure cuff on my left arm, a requirement for an epidural. Lastly, a bladder catheter was inserted, because of the functioning epidural--you cannot feel when you need to pee.

Fast-forward to my second pregnancy, when I contemplated homebirth--I wasn't afraid of the pain, because I had endured the pain and agony of my pitocin-induced labor. My med-free homebirth contractions were, as I suspected, much easier to handle and cope with.

I am now planning my third birth, and of course, Pitocin has no part in my plans.

It is difficult to describe the difference in sensation btwn pit ctx and natural ctx. My L&D RN during my first birth explained this to me, and showed me what the two types of contractions look like on a graph.

I wish I could just draw you a sketch, but I can't, so bear with me. A pit contraction looks like a triangle, with a steep rise leading to a point, and a slower decay as the contraction ends. It's like a lop-sided pyramid, if you can imagine that, with the right side being drawn out.

That is the graphical representation that will show up on your printout during a pit-contraction labor, and the sensation is that of a contraction of the _largest_ muscle in your body, your uterus, being gripped by a very strong tightening, and then it lets go.....sorta....very slowly...down.................and then you get hit with the next one.

In contrast, a natural contraction will be graphed looking like a symmetrical hill, with a rounded top. Gradually, the contraction builds, it reaches its peak and whooo..........then it goes away.

Comparing the two styles of contractions, it's easy to see why pit contractions are harder on a baby....babies were designed to endure a gradual build and a quicker decay of squeeze than you get with an artificially stimulated contraction pattern.

During my homebirth with ds, I was most suprised at how "quickly" the natural contractions ended, because all I could compare it with were the pit contractions. I was also suprised at how normal and fine I felt BETWEEN contractions. If you're contracting every 5 minutes, and they're long contractions, like, a minute or so, that's 4 minutes you're _not_ contracting; 80% of your time spent NOT CONTRACTING, a potentially comforting thought.

I think it is possible to endure a pit labor without pain meds. I also think those are the women who deserve the medals in childbirth. I do not know if I could tolerate a pitocin-induced/augmented labor without pain meds, and I concider myself very pro-natural birth, I promote home birth, I choose home birth for myself, I am a doula and know the many non-drug comfort measures that can be offered, and I just think if the MDs were using pitocin on me, I'd need to use some pain meds to counteract that.


----------



## Veritaserum (Apr 24, 2004)

I was induced with pit with my first baby. It was one of the worst mistakes I've ever made. The contractions are exponentially more difficult than a natural labor (which I've had with my last three). I ended up with a whole slew of other interventions to correct or catch the problems that come with pit. I was strapped to the bed with various monitors and wires protruding from my body. My mobility was severely restricted. It was a horrific experience.

Pitocin inductions should only be done with a very, very clear medical reason to get the baby born. Simply going past your due date isn't one. A "big baby" isn't one. I'm skeptical of all the low fluid/too much fluid hype going on, too. It's like people are grasping to find any kind of psuedo-medical reason to induce.

Carefully consider the risks involved with pitocin use. They are significant. Be aware of the hidden risks as well (the risks that come with the tag-along interventions).


----------



## DragonflyBlue (Oct 21, 2003)

I had a prost. gel induction that ended up being a 4.5 hour labor. I was not dilated nor effaced, baby was a little over 4 weeks early.

I had no pain meds at all. I was having external monitoring but the baby was moving too much, I was moving too much - standing, squatting etc to get a good reading so I opted for internal monitoring. That gave me a little more freedom of range and a more secure knowledge of how my baby was tolerating labor. (induced for medical reasons)

When I had my twins I had my labor augmented with pitocin. I had external monitoring, was able to walk a bit, sit on a birth ball, squat, pretty much what ever I wanted to do.

Hope this helps!


----------



## library lady (Sep 3, 2007)

I didn't read all of the other responses because I am sharing my experience. With my first daughter, I was induced with Pitocin. I had the IV drip, fetal monitoring, blah, blah, blah. I really wanted it to be natural but I just couldn't handle the pain and the fact that I was confined to bed. Technically, I could move around but I had to take the IV with me and deal with removing all of the other "junk" that they had tied to me. Moving around or not moving around were both hell. I ended up relenting and having an epidural because I couldn't take the pain at all.

Having said that, my other two babies were born at home with no interference or intervention. I will take a natural birth where I am in control any time of day. I could handle natural birth. Induced birth was way too much for me to handle because the pain was so intense and it did not feel productive if that makes any sense at all.

This is just my experience. I would never ever allow myself to be induced with pitocin ever again.


----------



## ani'smommy (Nov 29, 2005)

I don't want to scare you, but there really NO comparison between a pit induction and a natural labor.

I was induced at 40 wks for pre-e with DD. I was on the drip the whole time, with the doc turning it up every few minutes. I was out of my mind in fear, tension and agony for upwards of four hours. I couldn't talk, not between contractions and certainly not during. The contractions seemed to last forever and were just blinding pain. The only thing I managed to say was to ask for drugs. I changed my mind and made it through without any pain meds, but it was pretty bad. Finally, I just decided that I couldn't take it anymore and started to push. I didn't push for too long, thankfully and it was over. I had a few stitches, but other than that, I was okay.

I did insist on a machine that would allow me to move around, but I couldn't support myself for much of the labor. The IV made it very hard to move even to roll over in bed. It was also annoying when i wanted more or less clothes on. I actually ripped it out of my hand in transition because it was bothering me so much. I also was pretty sick during transition -- throwing up and sweating/chills.

I had DS at home two years later and it was a completely differnt experience. When my midwife checked me, I thought I was going to be at about a three or four, since that's how I feld with DD. I was at 8. I was in transition and I didn't even know it. I was smiling and talking and laughing between contractions. A very very different experience.

Like others have said, on PIT I didn't care about myself or my baby. I wanted to die and several times thought I actually WAS dying.

I wouldn't wish it on anyone, and I really really hope you don't have to go through it.


----------



## pixie-n-hertwoboys (Aug 17, 2003)

I haven't read the other replies so might be a repeat.

Induced with my #1. No cause for it ... no distress, not 'overdue' but by a few days from their dates. being a first time mama the doc used scare tactics that unfortunately worked









I went in a 7. They hooked me up to all kinds... belly moniter, blood pressure, internal, cath, the works







They started the pit around 8ish? and I didn't get to move at all. I tried for 4 hours to deal with it but having cx from the devil I had to get and epi and after that it was impossible even for me to move myself.... even with all that he was born at 3 that afternoon after 2 hours of pushing. so a 7 hourish labor? oh and was dialated 2cm when I went in.


----------



## delfin (Jul 11, 2007)

just last week. I labored at home for 8 hours, ok, intense but i was actually enjoying it, feeling the contrax coming in waves, knowing how each one was one less and my baby was closer and closer.
The doc attending my hb didnt show up and i felt i needed to know for sure what was happening. The baby had the cord around his neck, twice, so we went to the hospital, pushed for 4 hours, i was doing good, with great support, but the baby wasnt descending. So they gave me pit to augment and see. It was HELL no breaks, i was twisting in pain, sweating, way too intense, like having habanero chili shot into your system, i spent another hour pushing and since the baby wasnt coming down, they figured out the cord was too short. And it was. It ended in a c section. Im sooo sure i can go trough labour naturally, i would do anything to avoid that pitocin again.


----------



## JanetF (Oct 31, 2004)

I like studies because they show the experience of thousands of women. We know from studies that about 30% of inductions end in a c/s and you can raise that to about 60% if you add in an epidural, which many of us do because of the violent pain involved. What you need to remember is that your baby is also experiencing this drug. It's oxygen is likely to be compromised, it is not experiencing the gradual build up of most labours or anything like what evolution has intended babies experience and thus what they're physiologically designed to manage. There is no such thing as overdue. This is why these drugs cause foetal distress. Why do that to your baby? There is only wrong careproviders. You don't HAVE to have any drugs but if you're choosing to birth in a hospital or with a medicalised careprovider, that's what will be pushed. Unless you or your baby are sick, why induce at all??


----------



## *GreenMama* (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks to everyone who has been responding postively and sharing experiences. Its really great to hear from people who have had pit inductions what to expect if it comes to that. I'm still hoping to just go into labor soon.

I'm not going to go into reasons why or why not to have pitocin. Respectfully, I was not asking to be talked into or out of taking pitocin, just to know about experiences. As I said, I wanted the info so I can be armed with knowledge. I've already turned down induction once, so clearly it is NOT something I want to do.

Most of the respondants have been EXTREMELY helpful, and have given me good ammo to come back at my provider with. I'm getting really really fed up with her, and have already told DH that we are NOT going with her for the next baby.


----------



## tallulahma (Jun 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *georgia* 
My experience: worst experience of my life, and I've had a pretty rough life







My two subsequent water homebirths (both with babies two pounds heavy) were LIGHT YEARS more managable and not even in the same universe as my Pitocin "augmentation." IME, Pitocin caused horribly intense and extremely painful, unrelenting contractions. I begged to die. I couldn't handle the pain. Nothing at all like normal, natural contractions. I wouldn't wish a Pitocin experience like mine on anyone. Sadly, in my research since, I find that my experience is absolutely not uncommon







Sorry to be a downer, but I'd hate for someone to have a similar experience and not have been warned, y/k?

could have written that myself.

I almost cry when I hear of someone willingly going in to be pit induced.

This, as georgia put it, was the worst thing I have ever experienced.


----------



## sal42 (Feb 1, 2006)

Wanted to share my experience with Pit, as long as you're finding them helpful!
My water broke, and I didn't go into labor, so after awhile I was augmented with pitocin. Nothing seemed to happen for almost an hour, and then they hit me all of a sudden and labor really got going fast. I was able to move around, I was told that if I wanted to get in the shower or tub I could, because they had a water-proof monitor available. I didn't end up getting in the water, but I moved around a lot: on all fours in a variety of positions from the floor, the bed, and over a ball. My RN did have to hold on the EFM, it wouldn't trace everytime she let go, but I was honestly not even aware of her. (I should add that I work at the hospital I delivered at and my labor RN trained me when I first started there, so I was very comfortable with the staff I was working with) Active labor lasted for approximatley 4 hours total, including just under an hour of pushing. I did not get an epidural or any pain meds. I didn't tear either. Also, my daughter came out very alert and latched on to nurse within 15 minutes of being born. Looking back, I think that the contractions were very intense, but I still felt they were wave-like (for me anyway).

I am happy to read experiences from those who have done both and say that without is easier and how they compare. Though I found it doable, it wouldn't be my choice to do again.

Oh, I must also say, my husband was an amazing labor support. Always reminding me to breath and stay in the moment. If I could stress anything it would be to STAY IN THE MOMENT. That helped me the most.


----------



## SublimeBirthGirl (Sep 9, 2005)

It is never, ever too late to switch providers. This baby only gets one birth-don't stay with an attendant you don't trust because switching sounds too hard. Switch. You will not regret it.


----------



## grumpybear (Oct 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sal42* 
Oh, I must also say, my husband was an amazing labor support. Always reminding me to breath and stay in the moment. If I could stress anything it would be to *STAY IN THE MOMENT*. That helped me the most.

I think that's very good advice because when I found myself thinking about the "average" rate of dilation (1cm/hour), I immediately thought, "that means 10 hours of this!!!" and was very scared and very sure that I would not be able to do it. But when I started to let go of that and just "be", though it was still very intense, it became more bearable.
I did tear though but only just a little. It was about 1/4in and I hardly even felt it postpartum. I think the lack of pain-numbing medication really helped with that because I was able to feel the burning and not push beyond the burn. Towards the end, I felt that I did though just because I am a very impatient person, hence the tear.


----------



## mama to 2 girls (Dec 11, 2006)

With dd1 I was induced with pitocin and it was HELL! In fact hell doesn't even begin to describe it!







Her birth was definitely the typical cascade of intervention, without the c-sec. (thank goodness!!) but I had an epidural after 6 hours of absolutely NO progress whatsoever. I vowed that the next time someone gave me pitocin it would have to be at gun point!

With dd2 I had a natural spontaneous labor where I went from 3cm to 10 cm in only 45 mins.!! Now anyone who has had that quick of a labor will tell you how EXTREMELY intense it is but it was NO WHERE NEAR my labor with dd1.

HTH!


----------



## mikayla's mama (May 22, 2005)

Another Pitocin horror story here... I started leaking fluid and contracting, OB was not happy with the amount of progress I was making so scared me with a C-section or pitocin. My baby was malpositioned and I believe that the contractions were so violent that it lodged her so that she could not turn properly. Also, the contractions were so hard and painful that I ended up with an epidural, soon after my baby had a bowel movement and then we were dealing with possible meconium aspiration.

I was hooked up to antibiotics, epidural, pitocin, external and internal fetal monitor, saline uterine flushing device and blood pressure cuff. After 26 hours of labor and over 4 hours of pushing my baby was vaccuum extracted, I escaped a C-sec by the skin of my teeth. At that point I didn't even care anymore.

The contractions were right on top of each other, they did not build gradually, they were excruciating and I believe that it was the beginning of a lot of complications for me and my baby. I was told my baby could die from meconium aspiration and the hospital was not equipped to handle a mec. asp so they would possibly be flying her out upon her birth.

I honestly thought that we were both going to die. The amount of pain was unbearable, I was in such extreme pain I was vomiting... even though I had an epidural I could still feel. Luckily my baby didn't aspirate, she was deep suctioned before her body emerged, however, she still ended up in the NICU for observation. Also, she was so drugged upon her birth, she wouldn't wake, she didn't want to nurse and was a lazy nurser. It took a lot of work and a lot of pain to form a nursing relationship.

I went on to have a second daughter two years later, I was terrified of what the OB would do to me that time as well (we have no midwives, birthing center options available where I live). I thought of UC but honestly I was terrified because of what happened with my first labor, I didn't realize how easy labor/delivery goes when no one is interfering with a natural process. Anyways, I arrived at the hospital about 20 minutes before her birth, all natural obviously. It was a wonderful and healing experience.

Sorry so long... I would never consent to pitocin again unless there were some serious and I mean SERIOUS good reason.


----------



## amymaew (Apr 25, 2007)

I was induced with pit with ds#1 and it was horrible. I cried through every contraction until I got an epidural because I couldn't cope. Ds#2 was a natural homebirth. My total labor with him was 1 hour, and even the worst contractions I felt with ds#2 weren't as bad as the easiest pit contractions with ds#1. Now, you couldn't pay me money to agree to a pit induction.


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

Sorry to link to myself







, but I thought this was fascinating!


----------



## FancyD (Apr 22, 2005)

My induction sucked. S-U-C-K-E-D. Cascade of interventions, for sure. It was my only birth, and will remain my only birth, so I don't know how it compares to labouring naturally.

I was instantly in labour, hard contractions. If you can avoid it, wonderful! But if there is a good reason (for you and your ob/midwife), then do so with the knowledge that it can be more difficult than a natural labour.

Good luck!


----------



## Fiestabeth (Aug 4, 2006)

With my second my water broke, contractions started right away. I labored for six hours, did totally fine staying on top of the contractions, but was only 3cm after that time. Because of my first experience in labor (hours and hours of steadily intensifying contractions, no dilation), I got talked into pit augmentation. I can't even describe the change in contractions within a minute of them putting in the IV. It was like others have said. Instead of a gradual build-up with a peak and then back down, it was like they were crashing into me one after another with no break. I was only able to handle it for about 45 minutes. It was that intense.

I got the epi. I know they kept changing the level of pit, eventually turning it off because they felt the contractions were coming too fast. My labor completely stopped, and wouldn't start up again even when they turned it back on. DD was clearly in distress, I spiked a fever (I had been complaining of chills for hours). The OB said he would give me 20 minutes to get to 10cm (I was at 8), but came back in five minutes because dd's heart rate was spiking up, then dropping and said he felt a CS was necessary. He actually used the words "before it's too late" and I felt I had no choice. I had known instinctively that something was very wrong for several hours. So I had a CS. It was awful.

I wish so badly that I would have refused the pit. I think it may have changed the outcome.


----------



## pixie-n-hertwoboys (Aug 17, 2003)

Oh Cindy, sweety, I hope you don't have to have that experience. Now, a good friend of mine that I was doula for did labor naturally but had a lip and just wasnt able to contract strong enough to get her over the lip... she was given a very low dose of pit for a half hour to get over it and it did the trick.

I hope you have a beautiful peaceful labor no matter how your sweet babe makes it into the world


----------



## danotoyou2 (Jan 19, 2007)

I had Pit with my first, and it was definitely harder labor than the last, natural labor. I went through about 15 hours of pit augmented contractions (they had it "maxed out"), before agreeing to a cesarean (due to worsening pre-eclampsia and lack of progress from the magnesium sulfate they'd also given me).

I went in prepared for a natural, unmedicated delivery, so I got that part down (no pain meds), but the rest was awful. IVs, blood draws, EFM, ack. It sucks. I found pit to be manageable, but it's not pleasant.

The ctx are intense, but not too bad. But, my second (HBAC) was fairly pain-free, so I may just be one of those people that doesn't feel pain the same way... I'm perplexed by it all.


----------



## tonimk19 (Feb 7, 2007)

Here's one HAPPY induction birth story for you (though I was given a lot of grief by my DDC about my decision due to medical reasons they though unecessary-oh well) and I hope it helps your decision:

I was scheduled for an induction 6 days before my EDD. I went in at 6am on a Thursday. They used cytotec twice (once at 8am and then at 2pm) to try and ripen my cervix. I was only dilated to 1.5 cm. They continued to monitor me by EFM (due to having gestational diabetes and being induced but when I asked to be unhooked, they did) and decided at 6pm to break my water. If my contractions had not picked up after breaking my water, they would decide to use pitocin if necessary. Thanks goodness they broke my water instead of only using the pitocin because that's all it took to get the labor going strong and hard. I'm a huge baby when it comes to pain so I opted for an epidural. They did use pitocin at that time to start up my contractions but I couldn't feel a thing. I was able to deliver my healthy baby girl at 1:16 Friday morning (they delayed starting up my contractions due to an emergency c-section they dr had to perform) with barely a tiny tear!

Do you have the option of other induction drugs such as cytotec or breaking your water before pitocin is considered? I would discuss your fears with your Dr and see what options are available and best suited for you. Best of luck!


----------



## DragonflyBlue (Oct 21, 2003)

Actually, both my induction and augmentations were happy stories! It really wasn't that bad at all.


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tonimk19* 
Do you have the option of other induction drugs such as cytotec

Isn't cytotec considered completely unsafe for use when you have an infant inside you now??!?? I'm pretty sure it is.


----------



## tpott4 (Nov 8, 2007)

I had all 4 pregnancies induced. Gotta tell you the contractions come on hard and strong. At some points it just seemed like one full contraction. I didn't get time to rest between and meds didn't work for me. Tried the epidural for my last 2 pregnancies and they were unable to start it. So I did them all on my own. I am unable to tell you the difference between induced and not induced since all mine were induced. Hopefully I didn't scare you but you need to be ready for it. It was painful but like I said I don't have anything else to go by. Good luck....


----------



## _betsy_ (Jun 29, 2004)

At 40 weeks, 3 days, I was 100% effaced and 4 cms dilated without feeling a single contraction. Despite my gut saying not to, I caved and consented to a Pitocin induction.

I got to the hospital at 6:30, got admitted, paperwork, get to the room, and all that. My doc showed up around 9:15 and checked me. I got the Pit drip which they said they said wa the "test dose" to make sure baby and I could handle it. Doc broke my waters, and never asked first if it was OK.









After 45 grueling minutes, the nurse came and asked if I wanted to talk about pain meds (which I was dead set against all along). I said if it was going to be like this for hours, I'd need something. I cried.

Doc came to check me. I was 10 cms, ready to push. I felt no urge to push, which I later found out (Here, of course!) is a common problem with Pit inductions. 45 minutes of pushing later, baby was born. I had had the Pit turned off, but the doc started it back up again. She also basically bullied me into an episiotomy. I was strapped to the bed with the EFM thingy and couldn't move around.

The contractions are hard and fast and very intense on Pitocin. I unfortunately have nothing to compare it to, because I was having productive contractions but never felt them.

For number 2, I will not consent to Pit again unless there's a huge medical issue. there were reasons for the docs to want to induce the first time, but the problems didn't truly warrant it in my mind. I should have listened to my gut.


----------



## SamuraiMom (Nov 7, 2006)

First of all cytotec, or Mesoprosin (SP?) is an ulcer medication not even approved by the FDA for use as a labor inducer. It cannot be controlled like pitocin can and it has been know to cause uterine rupture. It is also used to induce abortion, popular with Mexican immigrants and poor woman who cannot afford to have a clinical abortion. A DR. friend of mine claims it is safe, but just like any other form of induction it has it's risks, and like I said, it's not been approved by the FDA, so you are pretty much a Guinea pig when on it. .
Anyway, I have never been induced, so I cannot share an opinion with you, but I will share with you this, if you think that you may need to be induced, than you may just convince yourself that this is true. So stop!!!! Keep thinking natural, induction free birth and more likely than not, it will come true!


----------



## etoilech (Mar 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tonimk19* 
Do you have the option of other induction drugs such as cytotec or breaking your water before pitocin is considered?

Cytotec is an unapproved drug for use on pregnant women. To the point where the manufacturer and the FDA have written to ob/gyns to ask them to STOP using it for induction of labor.

Doctors (and midwives) who are using cytotec (misoprotosol) are disregarding it's poor track record and gambling with pregnant women and mother's lives. It is expressly not recommended in any literature I've read for standard of care in many books.

I am astounded that it is *still* being used, frankly. I guess ob/gyns aren't quite afraid of litigation as they are made out to be...

AN unpopular stance I am sure, but I find myself in good company professionally.


----------



## sunnmama (Jul 3, 2003)

I was induced with my second birth, after a natural first birth. The contractions felt very similar to my "natural" contractions with first birth. I did not need any pain meds. I actually experienced much more pain while dilating with my first birth (not induced), but I attribute that to being a first birth.

Things in my favor:
My body was very ready for birth (ob said it was "like picking ripe fruit"), so responded well to induction. I believe that family factors were preventing my body from going into labor naturally when it was really time to do so.

I had already had a natural birth, so I was familiar with the sensation of contractions (honestly, the first *natural* contraction I had with dd scared the crap out of me....my water broke before contractions began, and they started *hard*.....my induction started much milder!).

The pitocen was started low and slowly titrated up to an effective dose.

I did have a pit drip during the entire labor and after. I was able to move around, but limited to the space around room because of fetal monitoring. I used a rocking chair, I swayed and rocked while standing, and when transition hit--I kneeled on the side of the bed and rocked through the contractions. The pain was very manageable ime.


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

Quote:

Do you have the option of other induction drugs such as cytotec or breaking your water before pitocin is considered?
Personally, I would never give informed consent to Cytotec, and I wouldn't agree to having someone break my water. Two very unattractive options, IME.

Mothering's Cytotech article

Marsden Wagner's Birth Interventions

Wake Up!


----------



## veryerin (Jul 29, 2007)

I only read the first post in this thread...but, I just wanted to share my pit experience.

I was induced with pit at 42 weeks. Tried everything to go into labor on my own (except for wait long enough, obviously) and finally caved to an induction at 42 weeks. While I am disappointed I let myself be induced, it was really a fine experience. I did not have any pain meds and was able to have the pit turned off before pushing. I had a lovely hospital birth - great midwives and nurses. Now, for future births, I am considering nothing but homebirths, but there are no practicing homebirth midwives where I live right now. I will be moving before I have another baby.

Best of luck.


----------



## linzogonzerelli (Jun 30, 2005)

I've had two induced labors and they are NO picnic, but I think the approach makes a big difference in how bad things can get.

With my #1 I was induced for pre-e; closed up tight and high, but they put me on Cervadil and when I dilated to a 1 they broke my waters and pumped the pitocin up high. I thought I was going to DIE! There was no break between contrax and I couldn't even catch my breath. The nurse finally turned it down after a while because the baby wasn't "handling it well" (DUH!)
I ended up with an epidural (which was heaven) and a huge episiotomy+tear after they had vacuumed my son out of my body because he wasn't handling labor well.
This was the typical "cascade of interventions" you hear about.

With my #2 (different hospital) I was induced because her placenta was dying (minor abruption a couple months before). I was dilated to a 3 and my cervix was low and mushy. They turned the pitocin on low and it was manageable. I ended up getting an epidural because I was scared of having my waters broken (trauma from #1). Things worked out okay. Labor was 6 hours, but my epidural only took on one side of my body. I handled it okay because they kept the pitocin low. The biggest discomfort of all? The stupid epidural site hurt for weeks afterward.







:

This time around I will be going as drug and intervention free as possible. I do not LIKE pitocin, but I guess (to me at least) having it in a sensible way is better than choosing a c-sec right off the bat.

Just my two cents...







:


----------



## GwendalynsMommy (Mar 12, 2007)

I haven't read previous responses yet but I delivered dd on pitocin with no pain meds. It definitly wasn't the birth I had hoped for but it's the birth that we had to have. I was able to move around a little bit. They did require that I was on the monitor all the time except when I was in the bathroom (I had to use the bathroom a whole lot that day







) but even on the monitor I was able to get up beside the bed, stretch, bounce on the birthing ball, and do some slow dancing with dh. The pole that had the pit drip moved easily with me and that was dh's job that day.

They used cytotec the night before the pitocin started to get my cervix more "ripe" and that got me from a 1 to about a 3 and 75% effaced. The midwife broke my water right before the pitocin started that morning and within and hour I was having contractions on top of each other that had no break in between and were off there monitors. But I just kept it in my head that I WOULD NOT have any more interventions, and I didn't. I had one nurse who kept offering "a little something to take the edge off" and I told her to get out of my room. Dh was great and was there when I needed anything. They did keep the pitocin on the entire time but turned it down substantially after I started pushing. The entire labor was 13 hours and I spent 3 1/2 of that pushing. My body really wasn't ready to deliver dd but thankfully it cooperated pretty well and we didn't end up with a c-section.


----------



## Xpcting#3 (Nov 7, 2007)

My firstborn was 41w5d when we discovered he was breech and born by c/s weighing 10lb 12oz. With my second, at 40w my midwife said that my cervix felt ready, and I could try castor oil to induce if I wished. I downed it, but no labor.

Then at 41w, I tried another dose (when the supervising OB told the midwifes that I should start thinking about scheduling another c/s). Within hours, contractions picked up and my water broke and we had a great VBAC.

I think castor oil is great for getting things started, if your body and the baby are ready.


----------



## LokiPuck (Jan 11, 2003)

I was induced at 39 weeks due to pre-eclampsia. I couldn't even sit up in bed without my BP shooting up.

I was given Cervadil first, when I reached 3 cm, my water was broken and pitocin started shortly afterward. Contractions went from mild to hurts-like-hell in less than an hour. Very close together, I felt like I had no time at all to rest in between. I asked for an epidural when I was about 5 cm. I think if the contractions hadn't been so close togehter I could have handled the pain much better.

After they called the anesthesiologist until he came and gave me the epidural was appoximately 40 minutes. During that time I went from 5 to 10 cm. In fact I got the most intense urge to push while they were giving me the epidural. I birthed my baby only twenty minutes later.

If I knew it was going to be over as fast as it was, I would have skipped the epidural, it didn't have time to take effect and I felt everything anyway.


----------



## AmyRoo (Jun 26, 2005)

My first was induced with pitocin. I did NOT want it, but my water had broken and they insisted that it was necessary because I had not progressed enough after two hours. I didn't know at the time to just say, "screw that - I don't care!"







I was deadset on a natural birth. With the pitocin, the contractions just never stopped it seemed. I'd heard about contraction timing of course, and wondered how people really could time it?! It was constant pain for me. I went about 18 hours before they told me I should just get the epidural to relax (had been dilated ALMOST all the way for 5-6 hours). The nurse was very, very sweet about it and they'd been awesome about not saying the E-word until then. But I was in such horrid pain that I didn't even care anymore and just said, "yeah sure fine". Then I slept. Gotta say, best sleep ever. They did turn off the pitocin I think, but turned it back on when I started pushing. Had to turn off the epi because I don't know how on earth people can feel to push!!

With my second, I labored at home, and had him at a birthing center in the water about 20 minutes after I arrived. HUGELY different experience. I waited a bit too long to leave home (unless of course I wanted an unassisted homebirth - which was tempting, but I didn't







), as I was well past transition when I got there. But up until that point, at least I got a break between contractions! We walked around the neighborhood, I rocked in the rocking chair and watched stupid TV, had a bath in my own tub - MUCH more pleasant and easy to "relax", which is what they said my issue was in the hospital. Yeah, not the most relaxing situation!

Anyway, I've ranted a lot but that's my experience. I will NEVER be induced again unless there is some real reason that I believe in.


----------



## mightymoo (Dec 6, 2003)

My pit induction was horrible. Background, I was 42 weeks and 3 days overdue when I came down with a fever (caused my membrane sweep if you are interested) which meant we had to induce right away (I was going to be induced the next day anyway for being so overdue)

So we went in, I got the pit, I was doing fine for 18 hours, but really no progress not even strong contractions, went without pain meds no problem. Then the pit was finally turned up to its highest. I had about 3 or 4 really good waht I'd consider labor contractions - strong, hurt a bit, but doable, nice break in between.

And then.... the 45 minute contraction from hell began. I was in the tub, which was a mistake since I felt trapped there, couldn't move. I contracted in such a way that I felt like someone was literally sawing my hip off. No break in the pain, no break in the contraction, just continuous. I toughed it out as long as I could with my poor DH and trainee doula trying to say positive things to me, finally I gave up and said I can't do this I need some pain meds so we ordered the epidural.









In the end it turned out I had been in that horrific pain for a full 45 minutes. I am not talking normal labor pain here, seriously horrible not ceasing pain. In the end even with another 6 hours of pit with the epidural I made no real progress, uterus was contracting every 30 seconds with no pressure (as measured by the internal monitor they put in after the epi) so I had to have a c-section - we couldn't wait longer due to the infection.

Anyway, I definitely did not react well to the pit - who knows how much the experience was affected by the other conditions I had going on: a big baby (10.5 pounds), a posterior baby and a uterine infection.


----------



## redpajama (Jan 22, 2007)

As long as we're all being honest here...

I believe that, in hell, everyone has a pitocin drip.

Just don't do it. Not without medical indication.

(The calendar indicates nothing but what day it is. Oh, okay--some of them tell you the stage of the moon, too.)


----------



## Thalia (Apr 9, 2003)

I haven't read any of the other responses, but I wanted to answer your questions. I was induced at 42 weeks after trying less drastic methods like sex, evening primrose oil, acupuncture (three treatments) lots of walking, and two membrane sweeps. I was dilated 1-2 cm and was 80% effeced, -1 station when I went into labor. I had some contractions in the 24 hours before the induction, but didn't get into a regular labor pattern. I had a hospital birth with a midwife, a doula, a doula-in-training, DH, and 2 friends helping me out.

*how bad is it compared to natural labor?*
I don't know, because I've only had one labor.

*Did you need the drip the entire labor, or was there a point that you were able to have them stop it?*
I needed it the whole time. My midwifes started me on the lowest possible dose and increased it every half hour until I was having contractions that were a minute long and 2-3 minutes apart, which took about 2 1/2 hours. When I would get in the labor tub, they had to put the telemetry unit on battery power, and the batteries kept dying. They went through 4 or five units! Every time this happened, there would be a short period when the drip stopped, and each time my contractions slowed down. I didn't find this out until later, because I was in laborland at the time.

*Were you heavily monitored?*
I had a telemetry unit to deliver IV fluids and the pit, and continous EFM.

*Able to move around?*
Yes, but it was cumbersome. I thought having the heplock would be painful or annoying, but that wasn't bad at all. It just took a long time to get anywhere, like in and out of the tub, or into the bathroom.

*Anyone have pit and not have pain meds? Is it doable?
*I did not have any pain meds. And it was doable. The contractions definitely hurt, a lot, but every single one of them was doable. I would say that the worst of them were an 8 or 9 on the pain scale, but never a 10. I had a ton of support, and my birth was tough, but very peaceful and joyous. It wasn't traumatic, and I felt like a rock star afterward.


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

Mine was TERRIBLE.

They gave me pit ~9 am. It was the worst labor pain ever. It was a thousand times worse than pushing dd#1 out for three hours past a cervical lip in a lithotomy position. They decided to break my water at ~noon and it took them an hour to do that while I had to lay flat back that whole time. I was not allowed out of bed but to pee once in awhile, IV and all. It was seriously traumatizing pain. It's the only labor pain I really still remember.

I was heavily monitored with EFM and IFM. I ended up with an intrathecal that they botched right before he was born (he came out when I laid down).

Turns out he was early (which is why it took so much to get me started-but the u/s was wrong, of course).

I would NEVER do that again, no matter what.


----------



## gcgirl (Apr 3, 2007)

Just had my first with a pitocin induction. My experience:

Pain was doable although I asked for an epi at one point when I thought I felt I had been laboring too hard and not made any progress. The anesthesiologist was busy though, so I ended up not getting one.

Continuous fetal monitoring was required, but I was hooked up to telemmetry so I could move around. I was also hooked up to antibiotics for GBS, and that was a bigger PITA since I had to drag the IV hookup around with me.

Once I was well into labor, they agreed to turn the pitocin down and then off because it was obvious I could keep the show on the road without help.

I wish I could compare the pain to a natural labor, but I can't. It only REALLY hurt at one point where I supposedly was only 4 cm but feeling overwhelming pushing urges - that was the WORST.


----------



## stormborn (Dec 8, 2001)

I had it because the midwife on duty that night (not my primary care) didn't believe me that my high blood pressure is almost exclusively stress-induced. She panicked and I didn't know enough then to refuse.









Never again. I have nothing to compare the intensity to but there were no breaks in contractions whatsoever. Just one looooong contraction.







: And I was really counting on those breaks, damnit.







I did do it without drugs but man was it tempting.

Avoiding that again is one reason I'm birthing at home this time.


----------



## bunnybartlett (Aug 27, 2002)

contractions are coming normally and let your body take over naturally.Pitocin does make the contractions come closer together and stronger.

They will say they cannot turn it off and do it this way but they can with a docs orders.....


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

OMG. Please, please tell me someone didn't suggest using cytotec!


----------



## Sassenach280 (Sep 28, 2007)

My doctor told me that I had to be induced because my blood pressure was so high and she warned me that I could have a stroke, so I agreed. Then, at the hospital, she said, "Let's try to have this baby tonight. I have a 6:00 a.m. flight to Vegas for a convention tomorrow."









The whole thing just felt wrong and made me anxious and nervous, which couldn't have helped my blood pressure at all. My body wasn't ready. They put Cervidel in me in the morning while I was strapped to machines by the bed and then again about 4 hours later. Then my doctor arrived and broke my water. Around 7:00, they gave me Pitocen and the contractions started fast and hard. I told them I wanted the epidural and they gave it to me about an hour later because there were four other women in line to get it before me. My DS arrived at 10:30 after two pushes.

Both of my hospital deliveries were horrible. I had really high blood pressure with my first baby, too and had to be induced. I arrived at the hospital around 7:00 p.m. and they put Cervidel in me. Around midnight, the nurse told my husband that nothing was going to happen and that he could go home to sleep since there was nowhere in the room for him to lie down. Well, a few hours later, I was having serious contractions. The nurse didn't believe me! They didn't start the Pitocen yet, so clearly I couldn't be going into labor. Well, around 5:00 a.m., I was straining in the bed and the nurse looked at me and asked me why I was pushing. Then she looked down and said the baby was coming right now! She and a couple other nurses came in and delivered the baby. My O.B. and more importantly, DH missed the whole thing.









I didn't know any better. I feel dumb for having so much faith and trust in my doctor and the nurses at the hospital, but there's nothing I can do about that now. I have two healthy babies and that's all that matters now.


----------



## sparklett (Nov 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kittywitty* 
OMG. Please, please tell me someone didn't suggest using cytotec!









The poster who suggested that is a very dear friend and honestly didn't know the controversy surrounding cytotec, and agreed to it becuase her doctor, whom she trusted, prescribed it. She very recently had a successful induction and very positive birth experience that involved cytotec. She wasn't aware that it carried any risks whatsoever until well after the birth, when I happened to mention something random I read on ICAN. She now knows that she was one of the lucky ones. I'm sure many of us wish we had more information to go on when we have to make those spur of the moment choices... I know I did.

.....and FYI- the original poster had her baby... no induction was needed:








http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=802922


----------



## barefootpoetry (Jul 19, 2007)

Pitocin is the devil. It brings on the most painful, intense, unbearable contractions ever. I was doing just fine managing my contractions until a nurse suggsted Pitocin to make them "more efficient." I also had to have it a week after birth due to PPH and I was miserable, I laid in the ER bed moaning and clutching my belly. It felt like the most rotten menstrual cramps that just kept coming and coming and coming.

I didn't read the rest of this thread, but that's my personal experience with it. I wouldn't recommend it for anyone: it's very hard on your body AND your baby.


----------



## tonimk19 (Feb 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sparklett* 
The poster who suggested that is a very dear friend and honestly didn't know the controversy surrounding cytotec, and agreed to it becuase her doctor, whom she trusted, prescribed it. She very recently had a successful induction and very positive birth experience that involved cytotec. She wasn't aware that it carried any risks whatsoever until well after the birth, when I happened to mention something random I read on ICAN. She now knows that she was one of the lucky ones. I'm sure many of us wish we had more information to go on when we have to make those spur of the moment choices... I know I did.

.....and FYI- the original poster had her baby... no induction was needed:








http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=802922

Hi there... I've avoided this post but wanted to let you all know that I honestly know that I had no idea that cytotec is not for pregnant women (I hadn't seen any articles or posts against cytotec to warn me otherwise until sparklett brought it up one day when she though I knew when I was in labor). All I can say is that I had 2 tablets of cytotec with thankfully no complications but to be as informed as possible about the drugs and procedures wth L&D (I thought I was... )


----------



## kltroy (Sep 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **HolisticMama** 
Did you need the drip the entire labor, or was there a point that you were able to have them stop it?

I have not been there done that, but I just visited a friend who had her baby 2 weeks ago. She went into the hospital 8 hours after her water broke and not in labor. They were pit happy - hooked her up right away - before she could even do anything about it! Anyway, she said they only had the pit on for about 30-60 minutes because then her ctx started on their own and she got them to turn it off. She went on to deliver her baby about 6 hours later with no other interventions.

So yes, it *can* be stopped.


----------

